# Game Modding Grundlagen



## I30R6 (1. März 2017)

Hi,

Weiß nicht ob das wirklich in diesen Forenbereich passt, aber ich spiele gerade Call of Duty Infinite Warefare und muss ständig daran denken was für eine Goldgrube an 3D Modellen und Texturen so ein Videospiel doch ist und wie vieles davon ich für meine eigenen Projekte nutzen könnte. Die Frage ist vielleicht sehr naiv und einfältig aber ich kenne mich mit der Thematik gar nicht aus. Gibt es Möglichkeiten auf die Inhalte des Spiels zuzugreifen? Wo befinden sich all diese Texturen und 3D Modelle nachdem das Spiel installiert wurde. Von vielen Spielen gibt es ja auch Community Mods, also wo Spieler die Gameinhalte umgestaltet haben. Wie sind die da ran gekommen?

Hoffe jemand kann mir etwas Nachhilfe zu dem Thema geben.



MfG
I30R6


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. März 2017)

Normalerweise braucht man spezielle Decompiler für solche Zwecke, wenn der Entwickler Modding offiziell nicht unterstützt und auch kein eigenes SDK anbietet. Die Resourcen sind bei AAA-Spielen in der Regel gut verschlüsselt (und das nicht ohne Grund, denn sie sind urheberrechtlich geschützt und sollten weder gecrackt noch für die eigenen Zwecke weiterverwendet werden). Ohne spezielle Community-Tools zum Entpacken kommt man da gar nicht ran. Zusätzlich bräuchtest du auch nochmal ein Tool, um die einzelnen Resourcen dann für die von dir verwendete Software lesbar zu machen...

Beim ursprünglichen CoD4 konnte man damals lokal Mods nutzen (später auch serverseitig) und mit der Zeit dank einigen Workarounds auch eigene Inhalte einbinden bzw. modifizieren. Kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass sie den Code inzwischen nochmal aktualisiert bzw. gehärtet haben. Die alten Tools werden vermutlich also nicht mehr funktionieren... und meist auch nur weiterenreickelt, wenn das Spiel entweder (noch) sehr beliebt ist u.o. der Entwickler Avancen macht, Modding nicht gänzlich auszuschließen.

Was man dabei jedoch auch beachten sollte: ohne offizielle Unterstützung knackst du prinzipiell immer widerrechtlich Spieldaten, die urheberrechtlich geschtützt und nicht für den persönlichen Gebrauch bestimmt  sind. Falls du also vor hast, zu rippen: lass es! Nutz die Zeit dann lieber, um dich selbst in die Content-Creation einzuarbeiten und eigene Inhalte zu erstellen 
In Gegensatz zu Script-Kiddies werden kreative Köpfe schließlich auch gesucht.


----------



## I30R6 (26. März 2017)

Hey cool das doch noch jemand was dazu schreibt 


 Also bei COD IW sind die Inhalte alle im pak oder ff Dateiformat gespeichert. Ich habe erfolglos versucht die mit dem Programm Dragon Unpacker zu öffnen, welches damit wirbt Spieleressourcen extrahieren zu können, aber so leicht geht’s dann doch nicht.

  Zum Thema urheberrecht glaube ich das ein Zugriff auf die Inhalte selbst nicht strafbar ist, da ich das Spiel gekauft habe und die Inhalte damit mir gehören, erst wenn ich sie in irgendeiner Form weiter veröffentliche bspw. In einer Mod, begehe ich eine Urheberrechtsverletzung. Die Frage nach den rechtlichen Konsequenzen einer Veröffentlichung kann ich mir noch mal stellen, wenn ich es geschafft habe die Daten in meine Projekte einzubinden^^

  Eigenen Content erstellen ist auch cool, aber ich wollte mal was Größeres erschaffen, ne kleine Stadt, wahrscheinlich in der Unreal 4 Engine Umgebung. Das ist zu viel für eine Person, jeden Kaffeebecher nachzumodelieren. Vor allem wenn man gerade ein Spiel spielt und darin das ideale Model sieht. Außerdem finde ich es auch Schade das Spielinhalte, wie atemberaubende Architektur in manchen hektischen FPS spielen völlig untergeht oder bei älteren Spielen in der Versenkung landet, da könnte man noch so viel draus machen.

 Hast du selbst noch konkrete Erfahrung mit dem Rippen von Spielen, die du mit mir teilen würdest, oder kennst du solche Decompiler Programme, die mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnten? 

Gruß
I30R6


----------

